# Dark green clumping grass



## Amorae (May 14, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is considered a weed or just a different type of grass. I have quite a few dark green - almost blue clumps of fine grass in my fescue / KBG lawn. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

It's probably perennial ryegrass. Usually has a grey/blue/green color with shiny back side and very thin leaves. Can you get a closer shot?


----------



## ML82 (Aug 19, 2019)

This is my issue too! I keep taking it out by hand but is there anything I can put to kill it!

thanks


----------

